# Filing a tax return



## Emily77 (May 31, 2012)

hi there

can anyone help answer a tax related question - i received maternity benefit during 2011 while off work on maternity leave, as well as after returning to work and i have been told that i need to file a tax declaration before the 30th of June 2012. as i only now have a month before the deadline i would like to know if i really do have to file a return.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Emily77 said:


> hi there
> 
> can anyone help answer a tax related question - i received maternity benefit during 2011 while off work on maternity leave, as well as after returning to work and i have been told that i need to file a tax declaration before the 30th of June 2012. as i only now have a month before the deadline i would like to know if i really do have to file a return.


:welcome:

if you are resident in Spain you should be filing a tax return every year regardless of whether or not you work


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Emily77 said:


> hi there
> 
> can anyone help answer a tax related question - i received maternity benefit during 2011 while off work on maternity leave, as well as after returning to work and i have been told that i need to file a tax declaration before the 30th of June 2012. as i only now have a month before the deadline i would like to know if i really do have to file a return.


By law once you have recieved more than one income (in your case its from the social security and your employer) then you MUST file a tax return. You never know you may even be due a rebate what with having a little one. If you dont do it then you may have the taxman at your door. 

Its really quite easy to do, just go to www.aeat.es and click on renta 2011.


----------



## Emily77 (May 31, 2012)

thanks for putting me straight!


----------

